# PTE-Academic Test Centers in Karachi, Pakistan



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am unable to locate test centers in Pearson website, can any kind soul guide me that how can I appear in PTE-Academic test from Pakistan?


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Please advise.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

PTE-A is not offered in Pakistan, if I'm not mistaken. It's not offered in Russia -- where I'm from -- either, and I'm going to travel to a nearby country to take PTE-A. You can do the same. When choosing the country, you should consider both ticket costs and exam costs, as they differ from country to country.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

PTE-A in currently unavailable in all over the Pakistan,Unfortunately I hard to find the center at Dammam Saudi Arabia.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Jamil Sid said:


> PTE-A in currently unavailable in all over the Pakistan,Unfortunately I hard to find the center at Dammam Saudi Arabia.


PTE has center in New Delhi.


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Default PTE-A in Pakistan
Hello 

I heard getting 7 in PTE-A is a lot easier than IELTS, but sadly you can't give PTE-A in Pakistan and the only way to sit in PTE is to fly to Dubai which will cost you you almost double the examanitaion fee. 

Any one from Pakistan knows any inexpensive way so please share.

I found this link from the Internet and they ask to mail your interest of taking the exam on their and Pearson email and they might arrange a PTE-A examination in Pakistan...

What do you guys say.... Is it worth a try or not?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE Academic Information 

For test takers who are applying for visas and immigration, PTE Academic is suitable due to wider acceptability.

For PTE Academic Testing kindly send a request to ICD at info(at)icd.org.pk with preferred date & copy that to pte-acustomersupportapac(at)pearson.com

PTE A testing is not started yet and on demand PTE A team will respond to you on possible testing schedule for Pakistan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

justujoo said:


> Default PTE-A in Pakistan
> Hello
> 
> I heard getting 7 in PTE-A is a lot easier than IELTS, but sadly you can't give PTE-A in Pakistan and the only way to sit in PTE is to fly to Dubai which will cost you you almost double the examanitaion fee.
> ...


I have already tried contacting them regarding the same, hoping if its available in Pakistan. I don't see any way of achieving score in IELTS. Below is the response I got from Pearson:


---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: PTE Customer Support - APAC, - <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, Feb 24, 2016 at 5:44 PM
Subject: Re: PTE Academic
Cc: Institute of Career Development <[email protected]>


Dear Athar,
Thank you for contacting Pearson VUE.

Unfortunately, we do not have any PTE test center in Pakistan.

If you have any further questions or inquiries, please contact us again.

Regards,

Ashwani G

​PTE Support Team​

Pearson VUE Customer Service | Asia-Pacific Region

[email protected]

Please visit: Customer Service :: Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) for a complete list of our contact numbers.

Pearson

Always Learning
Learn more at www.pearsonvue.com


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello

I contacted Mr. Usama on 03218425011 of ICD.ORG.PK

He told me that they are conducting PTE GENERAL test for the last couple of years, and as the demand of PTE-A increases because of the aus immi, they might start taking the academic test as well but they needed the the number (business Bulls-it) before starting it. Mr. Usama told me to drop an email on both ICD and PTE mailing address. I didnt see any harm in mailing them and that's why I shared the info here, may be this forum could generate the numbers which force these business men to start the PTE-A in Pakistan.

Regards


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

justujoo said:


> Hello
> 
> I contacted Mr. Usama on 03218425011 of ICD.ORG.PK
> 
> ...


Thats good. Hoping for their start in Pakistan soon. Please do update if you receive any progress related to it. Thanks.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Thats good. Hoping for their start in Pakistan soon. Please do update if you receive any progress related to it. Thanks.


I have called them today, and they are saying, they are conducted PTE General Test not PTE Academic Test.


Regards.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> I have called them today, and they are saying, they are conducted PTE General Test not PTE Academic Test.
> 
> 
> Regards.


Yes, but they are soon about to start it in Pakistan. They are referring to the demand of PTE-Academic.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> I have called them today, and they are saying, they are conducted PTE General Test not PTE Academic Test.
> 
> 
> Regards.


It's better if you can email to [email protected] and request / ask for start of PTE Academic in Pakistan. Some of them including me have already done so. Might be this way they may think and consider for the demand of it and start here. Do copy [email protected]


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Yes, but they are soon about to start it in Pakistan. They are referring to the demand of PTE-Academic.


That's good. I have sent email to ICD and Pearson.

I am planing to go to Dubai in May. Do you really think they will start conducting this exam in Pakistan ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> That's good. I have sent email to ICD and Pearson.
> 
> I am planing to go to Dubai in May. Do you really think they will start conducting this exam in Pakistan ?


Yes. I have also attended ICD seminar the previous Sunday here in Karachi. They said they are soon starting PTE Academic in Pakistan but they didn't give me any date yet, not even a tentative date when I asked for. Since I am starting now for CAE preparatory classes with them from next week, thats why they invited me to their seminar. I don't see any hope in IELTS now. They have made this a business, a money making machine.


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

*PTE test in Sharjah*



atharalikhichi said:


> Yes, but they are soon about to start it in Pakistan. They are referring to the demand of PTE-Academic.


They are feeding you the wrong information. PTE-Academic will not start anytime soon in Pakistan. The test has been banned since 2011. As far as I know, PTE-Academic is closely related to US Policies in the world. The test does not happen in Iran and Russia too. These words were shared with an insider in PTE. PTE has much more demand in Russia as compared to Pakistan. So, once it opens up there we can dream of its opening in Pakistan.

Anyway, I would recommend, book a cheap flight to Sharjah from Pakistan and register for PTE test at Score Testing Center Sharjah. It is one of the finest in the vicinity. The purpose of giving the test in Sharjah is that you will have very few candidates, hardly one or two, giving the test along with you on the testing day whereas Dubai testing centres are usually filled with 8-10 candidates giving test at a time. If you are familiar with PTE Speaking/listening modules then you must be aware that less the people, the better it is. Furthermore, the result is out in usually 48 hours and if you fail, you have the option to reappear in the test in 5 days. There is no long wait as compared to IELTS and the PTE test is all computer based.

Yes it is true that it is easier than IELTS. If you score 5.5 or 6 in IELTS, you can achieve 7+ in PTE with no or very minimal training of how to tackle the test. If you have secured 7-7.5 in IELTS you can get 8.5-9.0 in PTE without any training or so. You just need to know the format of the test.

After me, four of my friends came from Pakistan to Sharjah to appear for the test and all of them acquired the desired result. So, I would definitely propose that, if possible, opt for this solution instead of wasting money and time on IELTS. 

I am in Sharjah these days. Let me know if you need any further help in this regard and I will be more than willing to help.

Best of Luck.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

qasim9 said:


> They are feeding you the wrong information. PTE-Academic will not start anytime soon in Pakistan. The test has been banned since 2011. As far as I know, PTE-Academic is closely related to US Policies in the world. The test does not happen in Iran and Russia too. These words were shared with an insider in PTE. PTE has much more demand in Russia as compared to Pakistan. So, once it opens up there we can dream of its opening in Pakistan.
> 
> Anyway, I would recommend, book a cheap flight to Sharjah from Pakistan and register for PTE test at Score Testing Center Sharjah. It is one of the finest in the vicinity. The purpose of giving the test in Sharjah is that you will have very few candidates, hardly one or two, giving the test along with you on the testing day whereas Dubai testing centres are usually filled with 8-10 candidates giving test at a time. If you are familiar with PTE Speaking/listening modules then you must be aware that less the people, the better it is. Furthermore, the result is out in usually 48 hours and if you fail, you have the option to reappear in the test in 5 days. There is no long wait as compared to IELTS and the PTE test is all computer based.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot friend for your information. It is really very informative. Many of us here are struggling to get 7 in IELTS. I will surely think over this for now as I don't see any other way around. Can you please estimate a tentative idea on how much it would total cost in PKR for the trip to Sharjah? 

Regards


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Thanks a lot friend for your information. It is really very informative. Many of us here are struggling to get 7 in IELTS. I will surely think over this for now as I don't see any other way around. Can you please estimate a tentative idea on how much it would total cost in PKR for the trip to Sharjah?
> 
> Regards


Thanks a lot Qasim for this information.
I am also planing for the same exam. 

AkhtarAli can we talk and discuss about the same. 

Regards.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Thanks a lot Qasim for this information.
> I am also planing for the same exam.
> 
> AkhtarAli can we talk and discuss about the same.
> ...


Sure bro. I will now also think over the same. Have sent you a PM.


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

atharalikhichi said:


> Thanks a lot friend for your information. It is really very informative. Many of us here are struggling to get 7 in IELTS. I will surely think over this for now as I don't see any other way around. Can you please estimate a tentative idea on how much it would total cost in PKR for the trip to Sharjah?
> 
> Regards


You are most welcome. Let me start with the quickest, where you come in the morning, give the test and then leave in the evening.

* Visa = 9000 PKR
* Ticket = 17,000 PKR
* Test = 27,000 PKR
* Travelling = 5000 PKR --> This is airport pickup to testing venue and then back.

Total is, I guess, approximately 57000 PKR. Lets say that it will take 60,000 to 65000 PKR to get over with IELTS and spearhead the immigration process. It is like giving IELTS three times. I think it is worth it.

Then there is another option that you stay in Sharjah till the time your results are out to plan the future course of events whether to reappear in the test or to go back home happily .

Feel free to contact in case you have further queries.


Regards.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

qasim9 said:


> You are most welcome. Let me start with the quickest, where you come in the morning, give the test and then leave in the evening.
> 
> * Visa = 9000 PKR
> * Ticket = 17,000 PKR
> ...


Ahan! And what about the accommodation in Sharjah if we plan to stay for few days?


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

5000 for travelling in my last post is from Dubai to Sharjah and back. If you land in Sharjah, it will cost you around 3000 Rupees at most. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

qasim9 said:


> 5000 for travelling in my last post is from Dubai to Sharjah and back. If you land in Sharjah, it will cost you around 3000 Rupees at most. Sorry for the confusion.


Not an issue bro, thanks for your help.


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

atharalikhichi said:


> Ahan! And what about the accommodation in Sharjah if we plan to stay for few days?


Well it depends as how you want to stay. There are industry leading as well as reasonable and affordable hotels in Sharjah. Sharjah is much cheaper than Dubai. Then we have Ajman which is cheaper than Sharjah. The travelling time between Ajman to Sharjah is hardly 10 minutes. Sharjah to Dubai is 15 minutes. So, these cities are very close to each other.

Now coming to your question, the hotel that is just in front of the testing centre will cost around 4500 PKR per day. Then there are others, which are not bad either and will cost around 3000 PKR per day. These are good accommodations. If you want to live lavishly, they have Hilton, Marriott, etc. too. So, it comes to your choice of living here.

Don't hesitate to contact if there is any confusion or you require further information.


Regards.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

qasim9 said:


> You are most welcome. Let me start with the quickest, where you come in the morning, give the test and then leave in the evening.
> 
> * Visa = 9000 PKR
> * Ticket = 17,000 PKR
> ...


17000 PKR...Is it return ticket ? ? if yes then please do mention airline.
Exam cost. 27,000 PKR ?
I have contacted a centre in Dubai and they are charging AED 1,150...which is around 32781.

please guide.


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Oracle.2015 said:


> 17000 PKR...Is it return ticket ? ? if yes then please do mention airline.
> Exam cost. 27,000 PKR ?
> I have contacted a centre in Dubai and they are charging AED 1,150...which is around 32781.
> 
> please guide.


I checked on airarabia for the cost of return trip from Karachi to Sharjah and it is showing around 17000 to me. There is flydubai operating from Pakistan which is a cheap carrier too. Also, if you book in advance on airblue they sometime give you a very reasonable fare. If you know some travel agents, they have seats booked in advance on the flights and they can also extend a reasonable price.

I just verified from the PTE website and they have mentioned that for this region i-e UAE, the test price is AED 980. PTE test takes place everyday, and I think if you book 2 days before the test, you are not charged with late booking fee. Still, for information, their late booking fee is AED 1150, I think. You can verify all this from their website. The Dubai centre is simply looting your money. They are playing foul and I have a rule to discard those who are not honest enough. I recommend the same to you too.

These testing centres have some sort of promotions and discounts associated with tests so let me know when you plan on taking the exam, I'll talk to them and we might be able to bring the testing price further down. I cannot give any guarantee about this but there is no harm in trying.

I think this clears the confusion. Still, if you need anything in this regard, please ask. Also, if you want direct links to the URL of the air carriers, PTE test prices, etc. just let me know.


Regards.


----------



## saqi (May 10, 2016)

Dear Akhter.
I am also planing for PTE in June first week. Can you please PM me your contact detail so as to share your expereince.


----------



## saqi (May 10, 2016)

*Pte*

Dear Akhter.
I am also planing for PTE in June first week. Can you please PM me your contact detail so as to share your experience.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

I am unable to PM you.. If you can, please do. Thanks


----------



## saqi (May 10, 2016)

Can you re-send your message. I don't know how to PM on this blog


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

saqi said:


> Can you re-send your message. I don't know how to PM on this blog


You won't be able to send or receive personal messages until shortly after (maybe an hour or two, maybe faster) you have made 5 posts.

At that time just click on the username of the person you want to contact (in any of their posts) and you'll see a send message selection.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Go to Amritsar / Ludiana [ India Punjab ] 

All you need is BUS fare , arround 2000 PKR [ RETURN TICKET ] . 
NO HOTEL OR ANY SUCH KIND OF MESS is required. 
Apply for e-visa fees. [ tourist visa ] . 

why u wana burn 1 lakh for some test mate ?? 





Oracle.2015 said:


> 17000 PKR...Is it return ticket ? ? if yes then please do mention airline.
> Exam cost. 27,000 PKR ?
> I have contacted a centre in Dubai and they are charging AED 1,150...which is around 32781.
> 
> please guide.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

saqi said:


> Dear Akhter.
> I am also planing for PTE in June first week. Can you please PM me your contact detail so as to share your experience.


Btw Saqi, I am planning at the End of May 2016. My plan isnt confirmed yet. 

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Go to Amritsar / Ludiana [ India Punjab ]
> 
> All you need is BUS fare , arround 2000 PKR [ RETURN TICKET ] .
> NO HOTEL OR ANY SUCH KIND OF MESS is required.
> ...


We dont get visa from India. And maybe suppose if we get one, then there are many hurdels to face. Its not an easy task.

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanie.fatima (May 23, 2016)

*Pte*



qasim9 said:


> Well it depends as how you want to stay. There are industry leading as well as reasonable and affordable hotels in Sharjah. Sharjah is much cheaper than Dubai. Then we have Ajman which is cheaper than Sharjah. The travelling time between Ajman to Sharjah is hardly 10 minutes. Sharjah to Dubai is 15 minutes. So, these cities are very close to each other.
> 
> Now coming to your question, the hotel that is just in front of the testing centre will cost around 4500 PKR per day. Then there are others, which are not bad either and will cost around 3000 PKR per day. These are good accommodations. If you want to live lavishly, they have Hilton, Marriott, etc. too. So, it comes to your choice of living here.
> 
> ...


Mr. Qasim from where you have done the preparation of PTE in Karachi?


----------



## zanie.fatima (May 23, 2016)

From where you have done the preparation of PTE in karachi ??


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

Is there anyone from Pakistan who is planning to take PTE Academic in near future or has taken from UAE?


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

zanie.fatima said:


> Mr. Qasim from where you have done the preparation of PTE in Karachi?


I prepared for PTE on my own. Never went to any training institute and never got the help from a trainer. Although, after passing the exam, I have helped a lot of people in passing their PTE exam. Most of them have easily passed after understanding the tips and tricks. Let me know what help are you looking for? I might be of use here. Thanks.


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sapien said:


> Is there anyone from Pakistan who is planning to take PTE Academic in near future or has taken from UAE?


I have taken PTE Academic from UAE at the beginning of this year and I am from Pakistan


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

qasim9 said:


> I have taken PTE Academic from UAE at the beginning of this year and I am from Pakistan




Thank you for your reply. 

I have taken IELTS twice and this time I managed to score 8 bands in both Reading and Speaking but I got 0.5 bands less in Listening and Writing. This has driven me to a point of frustration. So, I have decided to take PTE Academic. 

I'm preparing for PTE on my own via this site and Youtube videos. However, Sir, your guidance to us will be highly helpful and I would really appreciate if you please guide me on how to deal with "Re-tell lecture" and "Summarize Spoken Text".

Can you also please tell me how many questions do we get in Reading? I'm particularly referring to the MCQ-single answer based questions and multiple answers based questions too.


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sapien said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I have taken IELTS twice and this time I managed to score 8 bands in both Reading and Speaking but I got 0.5 bands less in Listening and Writing. This has driven me to a point of frustration. So, I have decided to take PTE Academic.
> 
> ...


Ouch. Missing the bar with only 0.5 is sheer hard luck. How much are you aiming for, in actual?

In my opinion, the essential part of passing the PTE exam is to understand the format of the exam so clearly that when the question pops up in the real exam, you are already familiar with the answer that the particular question requires. Please consult this website www.practicepte.com to understand the format of the exam. Don't buy any practice tests from this website, just understand the format.

By the way, as you have already scored well in IELTS, PTE will be relatively easy for you. Aim for 79+ in all formats.

The answers to your other questions are already available on the above mentioned website. Still, if you have any further queries, please feel free to ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

qasim9 said:


> Ouch. Missing the bar with only 0.5 is sheer hard luck. How much are you aiming for, in actual?
> 
> In my opinion, the essential part of passing the PTE exam is to understand the format of the exam so clearly that when the question pops up in the real exam, you are already familiar with the answer that the particular question requires. Please consult this website www.practicepte.com to understand the format of the exam. Don't buy any practice tests from this website, just understand the format.
> 
> ...


I'm aiming for a minimum of 79 score in each PTE component. 

I absolutely agree with you about knowing the exam format beforehand and I would like to thank you for this site. I found it helpful to acquaint me with the PTE exam format. 

Can you please tell me how did you practice and manage Repeat Sentence questions in exam? Lately, I was practicing this part and I found it somewhat problematic. 

Btw, I'm in touch with TEPTH regarding PTE exam and unfortunately, I haven't received any reply from JNS so far.


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sapien said:


> Can you please tell me how did you practice and manage Repeat Sentence questions in exam? Lately, I was practicing this part and I found it somewhat problematic.
> 
> Btw, I'm in touch with TEPTH regarding PTE exam and unfortunately, I haven't received any reply from JNS so far.


Repeat Sentence is not that difficult. Firstly, there is no need to produce a special kind of accent. PTE is accustomed with almost all types of accents so speak in your natural accent and tone. Secondly, speak clearly and slowly. No need to rush. Thirdly, avoid long pauses and fillers such as ummm, etc. If you pause for more than 3 seconds the microphone automatically stops recording. Just practice some a couple of sample papers from youtube about repeat sentence and you will be good to go.

Overall, the sentences are usually not that long and easy to repeat. Just practice a bit and it will automatically become easy.

Why are you contacting JnS? Just register the exam from pearsonpte website and select JnS as a centre. You do not need to inform the centre beforehand that want to register. The seats and dates available are already mentioned on the pearsonpte website. I do not think that there is any need to contact the centre for the test.

Thanks.


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

qasim9 said:


> Repeat Sentence is not that difficult. Firstly, there is no need to produce a special kind of accent. PTE is accustomed with almost all types of accents so speak in your natural accent and tone. Secondly, speak clearly and slowly. No need to rush. Thirdly, avoid long pauses and fillers such as ummm, etc. If you pause for more than 3 seconds the microphone automatically stops recording. Just practice some a couple of sample papers from youtube about repeat sentence and you will be good to go.
> 
> Overall, the sentences are usually not that long and easy to repeat. Just practice a bit and it will automatically become easy.
> 
> ...


I've practiced a lot of 'repeat sentence' but still, I'm not at ease with myself. Perhaps, I'm overthinking. Btw, the website which you recommended to me was very helpful. 

The reason I'm directly contacting the test centres is that something strange was happening for instance, Pearson VUE site showed TEPTH has got seats available on Thursdays and whereas, they don't take PTE Thursdays. 

I will take PTE on 8th November at TEPTH. *fingers crossed*


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sapien said:


> I've practiced a lot of 'repeat sentence' but still, I'm not at ease with myself. Perhaps, I'm overthinking. Btw, the website which you recommended to me was very helpful.
> 
> The reason I'm directly contacting the test centres is that something strange was happening for instance, Pearson VUE site showed TEPTH has got seats available on Thursdays and whereas, they don't take PTE Thursdays.
> 
> I will take PTE on 8th November at TEPTH. *fingers crossed*


Yes, calm down. It is not that difficult. You'll pass it with flying colours.

That is strange. If the seat is available on PTE website then it is mandatory for the centre to conduct the exam. Anyway, good for you that you have spoken to them and cleared all the doubts.

All the best. Do let me know your score when the result is out. Thanks.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

Sapien said:


> Is there anyone from Pakistan who is planning to take PTE Academic in near future or has taken from UAE?


3rd week of November


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

qasim9 said:


> I prepared for PTE on my own. Never went to any training institute and never got the help from a trainer. Although, after passing the exam, I have helped a lot of people in passing their PTE exam. Most of them have easily passed after understanding the tips and tricks. Let me know what help are you looking for? I might be of use here. Thanks.


after 2 mock exams done twice..meaning 4 times in total..and one real PTE exam

i am stuck with writing..consistently scoring 72+ but never crossed 79.
it is so frustrating..so close yet so far

kindly help


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

az1610 said:


> after 2 mock exams done twice..meaning 4 times in total..and one real PTE exam
> 
> i am stuck with writing..consistently scoring 72+ but never crossed 79.
> it is so frustrating..so close yet so far
> ...


Writing is usually the easy part. Use the template mentioned in this video 



. There is a link to download the template. Download it, understand it, try it with different topics, practice a bit and hopefully you will be able to score more than 79+ if tried exactly as explained.

Please feel free to contact in case I can be of any further help. Thanks.


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

@qasim9 Sir how long does it take to get PTE result? How long did they take for you?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sapien said:


> @qasim9 Sir how long does it take to get PTE result? How long did they take for you?


Its normally available within 24-48 hours.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Within 5 Working days officially.
But most of the time you get tour result on next morning.


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

I must say that I got a very difficult PTE Academic exam and the following is my result: 

Listening 75
Reading 76
Speaking 64
Writing 90

I have scored very well in IELTS though. I scored 8.0 overall with 0.5 less bands in Writing. I have no idea how I got such low marks in speaking whereas I remember that I spoke everything to the point and I was fluent enough.


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

I got 52 in oral fluency :|


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Must be due to Microphone position or some problem with the headphone set. You gave the exam at TEPTH?


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

qasim9 said:


> Must be due to Microphone position or some problem with the headphone set. You gave the exam at TEPTH?


Yes, I gave my exam at TEPTH. Moreover, the headphone was equipped with microphone and I also checked my recording which was very clear and fine. 

Did you press the next button in speaking in repeat sentence and answer short questions sections?

I have no idea should I take another attempt or not. This has increased my frustration.


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

qasim9 said:


> Must be due to Microphone position or some problem with the headphone set. You gave the exam at TEPTH?


Sir, can you please provide some tips on summarizing spoken text and highlight correct summary?


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

I have scored 85+ in my PTE Academic  

I will share my experience with both the test centres in Dubai in detail and some tips as well.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

Sapien said:


> I have scored 85+ in my PTE Academic
> 
> I will share my experience with both the test centres in Dubai in detail and some tips as well.


congratulations brother..eagerly waiting for you to share your experience..i am travelling to dubai next week for my pte exam..your inputs will be really valuable for me..especially writing section


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sapien said:


> I have scored 85+ in my PTE Academic
> 
> I will share my experience with both the test centres in Dubai in detail and some tips as well.


Superb. Finally. I am happy for you. Congratulations. Did you attempt the exam at JnS?


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

az1610 said:


> congratulations brother..eagerly waiting for you to share your experience..i am travelling to dubai next week for my pte exam..your inputs will be really valuable for me..especially writing section



Thank you so much. 

I will write about my experience in detail in near future because I'm leaving for Pakistan this afternoon. 

With respect to writing, I would suggest, you watch the video which Qasim sb. has shared with you. I used the typical Point, Explanation and Example (PEE) format for my essays which is basically in that video. 

Moreover, watch this E2Language Summarize written text video. I wrote 30 words long summaries.






I would also suggest you go through these topics as you may find it beneficial but try to write your own answers. Use his essays for reference. 
http://nikholaswidjaja.blogspot.ae/2015/10/pte-academic-writing-topics.html


----------



## Sapien (Oct 30, 2016)

qasim9 said:


> Superb. Finally. I am happy for you. Congratulations. Did you attempt the exam at JnS?



Yes, finally! 

Thank you so much Sir, for your guidance  

Yes, I did my second attempt at JnS.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

Sapien said:


> Yes, finally!
> 
> Thank you so much Sir, for your guidance
> 
> Yes, I did my second attempt at JnS.


Brother what is your occupation code and your points break down?


----------



## sibuc (Sep 20, 2014)

I travelled to Dubai for PTE between, 13-16 of November as well. It was my third attempt trying to clear out this format, after previously scoring just above 65+.
I found test this time very easy, apart from the listening stage, where I lost concentration at the end. 
I was expecting a high score in the test but could not go through with it. R/W/S/L (74,78,78,72)

I was totally devastated as I had put a lot of time and money in it and the whole cycle of preparing and travelling foreign for a English test needs a lot of motivation.

Now in the coming week I am sitting for Ielts in Pakistan. Hopefully will score some higher score this time in IELTS. 
Apart from that after reading this page I am more determined to give PTE again and hopefully will be travelling again in first week of December.


----------



## fayisal (Dec 30, 2013)

sibuc said:


> I travelled to Dubai for PTE between, 13-16 of November as well. It was my third attempt trying to clear out this format, after previously scoring just above 65+.
> I found test this time very easy, apart from the listening stage, where I lost concentration at the end.
> I was expecting a high score in the test but could not go through with it. R/W/S/L (74,78,78,72)
> 
> ...





Hi Sibuc

did you tried again for PTE test in Dubai as i am traveling to Dubai end of this month please share some experiences.

Thanks


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

sibuc said:


> I travelled to Dubai for PTE between, 13-16 of November as well. It was my third attempt trying to clear out this format, after previously scoring just above 65+.
> I found test this time very easy, apart from the listening stage, where I lost concentration at the end.
> I was expecting a high score in the test but could not go through with it. R/W/S/L (74,78,78,72)
> 
> ...



Why dint you go for IELTS, its best


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Yes. I have also attended ICD seminar the previous Sunday here in Karachi. They said they are soon starting PTE Academic in Pakistan but they didn't give me any date yet, not even a tentative date when I asked for. Since I am starting now for CAE preparatory classes with them from next week, thats why they invited me to their seminar. I don't see any hope in IELTS now. They have made this a business, a money making machine.



Hi 
are you preparing for CAE.. is it being conducted in Pakistan. and whats the chances of getting 10 points with CAE as compared to IELTS


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Its normally available within 24-48 hours.


Where did you attempt the test JNS or TEPTH?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Sapien said:


> I have scored 85+ in my PTE Academic
> 
> I will share my experience with both the test centres in Dubai in detail and some tips as well.


I gave the test at JNS and it was overcrowded. What are your views about TEPTH?


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

qasim9 said:


> I checked on airarabia for the cost of return trip from Karachi to Sharjah and it is showing around 17000 to me. There is flydubai operating from Pakistan which is a cheap carrier too. Also, if you book in advance on airblue they sometime give you a very reasonable fare. If you know some travel agents, they have seats booked in advance on the flights and they can also extend a reasonable price.
> 
> I just verified from the PTE website and they have mentioned that for this region i-e UAE, the test price is AED 980. PTE test takes place everyday, and I think if you book 2 days before the test, you are not charged with late booking fee. Still, for information, their late booking fee is AED 1150, I think. You can verify all this from their website. The Dubai centre is simply looting your money. They are playing foul and I have a rule to discard those who are not honest enough. I recommend the same to you too.
> 
> ...


Hello Qasim,

Is the cost still same for travelling from Pak to Sharjah? 

Is it recommended to register for PTE's Scored Test Preparation ?? or are there enough references on web ??


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

muhammadrafay said:


> Hello Qasim,
> 
> Is the cost still same for travelling from Pak to Sharjah?
> 
> Is it recommended to register for PTE's Scored Test Preparation ?? or are there enough references on web ??


There's no test center in Sharjah. They are only conducting test in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. I would recommend you to attempt the test on weekdays as it is less crowded. Moreover, the air ticket cost from karachi will be economical for Airblue and Flydubai. But do attempt the mock test before going for the actual test.


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> There's no test center in Sharjah. They are only conducting test in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. I would recommend you to attempt the test on weekdays as it is less crowded. Moreover, the air ticket cost from karachi will be economical for Airblue and Flydubai. But do attempt the mock test before going for the actual test.


Thanks brother. Are there any free mock tests? I found paid tests on my initial search ..


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

muhammadrafay said:


> Thanks brother. Are there any free mock tests? I found paid tests on my initial search ..


I found a free mock test on practicepte.com. But I haven't attempted, so I am not sure how it works. Do share your experience when you attempts the free mock test.


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I found a free mock test on practicepte.com. But I haven't attempted, so I am not sure how it works. Do share your experience when you attempts the free mock test.


Two tests are free .. 1 attempt per test only .. Results are paid so you wont know how much you scored in them .. and yeah you need to register which means 2 tests per email id ..


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

@BulletAK .. How did your test go ? Did you score proficient ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

muhammadrafay said:


> @BulletAK .. How did your test go ? Did you score proficient ?


Yup.. I was able to score 65 each but I am targeting 79 each because currently I am at 65 points where chances of invite are slim, this is what I think.


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Yup.. I was able to score 65 each but I am targeting 79 each because currently I am at 65 points where chances of invite are slim, this is what I think.


Nicee .. I guess its because of your field otherwise I have seen people get invited on 65 points in IT sector .. 

Anyways Best of Luck ..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

muhammadrafay said:


> Nicee .. I guess its because of your field otherwise I have seen people get invited on 65 points in IT sector ..
> 
> Anyways Best of Luck ..


Yup.. My occupation is Internal Auditor.. And the cutoffs are high for my occupation, unfortunately. 

Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Can anyone from Pakistan give a short account of their PTE test arrangement experience in UAE? Including...
Date of fee submission?
Date of visa application? cost?
When did you book flight? cost? Airline?
Test date?
Hotel booked from Pakistan? When? Cost?

Sapien? Sibuc? Qasim9? Anyone?

Anyone from Pakistan planning to go to Sharjah or Dubai for PTE in Aug or Sep?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Can anyone from Pakistan give a short account of how they made arrangement to give PTE in UAE. Including but not limited to the date of booking test, date of applying for visa, cost? Date of booking flight, cost, which airline? Test date? Hotel booking after arriving there or from Pakistan, which hotel, room fare? Anyone? Sibuc? Qasim9? Any other?
I am planning to appear in PTE in UAE in Aug End or Sep Start.
Any help on this will be appreciated a lot.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Can anyone from Pakistan give a short account of how they made arrangement to give PTE in UAE. Including but not limited to the date of booking test, date of applying for visa, cost? Date of booking flight, cost, which airline? Test date? Hotel booking after arriving there or from Pakistan, which hotel, room fare? Anyone? Sibuc? Qasim9? Any other?
> I am planning to appear in PTE in UAE in Aug End or Sep Start.
> Any help on this will be appreciated a lot.


Here is the link that has all the cost details: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sl_5SC0IrMAce4uij4U5q0f6tp3XsrrTOsIZZrBpTuY/


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Can anyone from Pakistan give a short account of their PTE test arrangement experience in UAE? Including...
> Date of fee submission?
> Date of visa application? cost?
> When did you book flight? cost? Airline?
> ...




Date of fee submission? You have to submit the test fee by master/visa card, but first you have to check the date available on PTE website. Usually all of the seats on saturday i.e. weekend in UAE are booked in advance and I would suggest you to appear in the test on any weekday as there are less candidates and thus there is less disturbance during speaking section as per my personal experience.

Date of visa application? cost? The visa for 14 days cost around 10,000 PKR and the visa processing will take at least a week time.

When did you book flight? cost? Airline? You can book the flight in advance as the fare is economical. Airblue ticket is not expensive as compared to other airlines. But, if you are travelling from Karachi then you can book the ticket on Flydubai as it is much cheaper.

Test date? You have to check the date available on PTE website. The 2 test centers in Dubai conducts test twice a day except Friday.

Hotel booked from Pakistan? When? Cost? You can find hotel room price on booking.com. Make sure you book a hotel which is nearest to metro station or at some walking distance.

In nutshell, book the flight 2 weeks before the day on which you want to depart and appear in the test and apply for visa on same day as visa processing will take 1~1.5 weeks. As soon as you get the visa book the test on PTE website on any weekday.

I'm also planning to travel Dubai to reappear in the test in the mid of September.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Date of fee submission? You have to submit the test fee by master/visa card, but first you have to check the date available on PTE website. Usually all of the seats on saturday i.e. weekend in UAE are booked in advance and I would suggest you to appear in the test on any weekday as there are less candidates and thus there is less disturbance during speaking section as per my personal experience.
> 
> Date of visa application? cost? The visa for 14 days cost around 10,000 PKR and the visa processing will take at least a week time.
> 
> ...



Thank you for providing the detailed answer. Actually I was trying to figure out the sequence in which things are recommended to be done. You see. For e.g.
Sequence # 1: Book PTE Test Day First, Then Book Flight, Then apply for visa
Sequence # 2: Book flight, Apply for visa, Book PTE test
Sequence # 3: <some other combination>

I just wanted to know the real scenario of someone. For e.g. in your case, what sequence did you follow and on what dates did you do these things. Just curious.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Here is the link that has all the cost details: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sl_5SC0IrMAce4uij4U5q0f6tp3XsrrTOsIZZrBpTuY/


Lol. That is exactly what i needed. Thank you.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone from Karachi to accompany me for PTE test in Dubai in Aug or Sep?


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

http://info.pearsonpte.com/go.asp?/bPEA001/mFBODB1F/uYZA2B1F/xYUX4B1F/


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sl_5SC0IrMAce4uij4U5q0f6tp3XsrrTOsIZZrBpTuY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

imtiaza said:


> http://info.pearsonpte.com/go.asp?/bPEA001/mFBODB1F/uYZA2B1F/xYUX4B1F/


From where did you get this link? PTE is not available in the search results for Pakistan.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I sent an email to Pearson inquiring that when will they start conducting test in Pakistan as we have to travel to the UAE to appear in the test and consequently I received the following reply from them.

"Thank you for your email and your interest in PTE Academic.

I am afraid PTE Academic testing has been suspended for the foreseeable future.

Apologies for any inconvenience."


Now it clearly seems that we have no other option but to go to the UAE in order to appear in the test.


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> From where did you get this link? PTE is not available in the search results for Pakistan.


@BulletAK,...it is on the net....
Anyways, I came to know that it was in Pakistan till 2011, 
me preparing PTE Academic for the last 3 months....Lakin Dubai ja ker paper day nay ki himet nahi hoo rahee...

Thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I sent an email to Pearson inquiring that when will they start conducting test in Pakistan as we have to travel to the UAE to appear in the test and consequently I received the following reply from them.
> 
> "Thank you for your email and your interest in PTE Academic.
> 
> ...


Yup thats true. Many people have tried really hard to convince them but no luck yet. We have to travel, unfortunately.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi guys. I received an email from Pearson that if someone is interested in giving PTE exam in the UAE or KSA for the 1st time, then one can use promo code: PEU13618447C for 10% discount. Its not working for me as I gave test once. The code is valid till July 2018.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi guys. I received an email from Pearson that if someone is interested in giving PTE exam in the UAE or KSA for the 1st time, then one can use promo code: PEU13618447C for 10% discount. Its not working for me as I gave test once. The code is valid till July 2018.


Thanks bro. It might help the ones who are yet to attempt for the first time.


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi guys. I received an email from Pearson that if someone is interested in giving PTE exam in the UAE or KSA for the 1st time, then one can use promo code: PEU13618447C for 10% discount. Its not working for me as I gave test once. The code is valid till July 2018.


Thank you so much Farrukh, 
Please tell me When did you appear in the exam?

Thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

imtiaza said:


> Thank you so much Farrukh,
> Please tell me When did you appear in the exam?
> 
> Thanks
> Imtiaza


I appeared in February 2017.


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

*Best of Luck*

Hello Everyone,

Don't lose patience .. I have been in the race for 1.5 years now .. Unfortunately, even after 8 attempts of IELTS i couldn't manage Proficient score .. Well, thankfully I applied EOR and on my last result and it turned proficient .. 

I withdrew all my previous applications and started from scratch .. I know I am far away from getting invited but I am more hopeful now .. 

Best of luck everyone in your endeavor .. 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

*Suggestion PTE vs IELTS*

Hi,

Hope you are all doing great. 
I need a suggestion from you guys. I am planning to appear in PTE probably next month. I just have started the preparation. Due to difficulty in finding time and a little laziness as well, I thought to approach a tutor regarding the preparation. 

I called a tutor uzair from Karachi to know about his timings and fees as well. While talking to him, he suggested me to appear in IELTs before going for PTE. As I had attempted IELTS about 3 years ago and scored 6.5 overall. As per him, I will easily achieve 7 each band. 

He also said, PTE is for those people who attempted IELTs 3 to 4 times but did not get their desired score. As per him, its only a perception, there is not much difference between PTE and IELTs. 

His fees is same for both (PTE and IELTs) but he recommended me to try IELTs one more time. 

I need your openion about it as many tutor says, there is no difference but their statement do not match with those who actually appeared in both exams. 

Please let me know what are your thoughts about it ?

Here is my self assessment on 1 week PTE preparation:

=====================================
Listening - Multiple choice multiple answer (facing difficulty)
Repeat Sentence - gets 50% correct
ReOrder paragraph - gets around 70% 
Missing words - 50%
Fill in the blanks both listening and writing more than 90%

Writing and speaking didn't practice yet
======================================
Let me know how to improve in those areas. Thanks

Arshad


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are all doing great.
> I need a suggestion from you guys. I am planning to appear in PTE probably next month. I just have started the preparation. Due to difficulty in finding time and a little laziness as well, I thought to approach a tutor regarding the preparation.
> ...


Hi

Its all about getting familiar with the pattern of the exam and following certain strategies. There are both + and - of PTE and IELTS.
PTE being totally computer based in unbiased marking. However, its duration in front of computer for each section is much longer.
IELTS on the other head has human markings in speaking and writing where many people struggle to score better especially in writing.
There is no such rule like go for PTE only after 3-4 IELTS.
Many people have only tried PTE 4-5 times to get desired score. And many people have struggled in scoring during IELTS writing section.
I would say spend a day for each section of IELTS and PTE. See which you find more comfortable.


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are all doing great.
> I need a suggestion from you guys. I am planning to appear in PTE probably next month. I just have started the preparation. Due to difficulty in finding time and a little laziness as well, I thought to approach a tutor regarding the preparation.
> ...


1) Don't bother attempting IELTS and wasting your money. Is that tutor sponsoring your IELTS cost??

2) You can study PTE on your own. I've never really heard anyone having tutors for PTE. Notes are easily available online. You can also sign up with E2Language and purchase a package for training.

3) PTE is was easier to clear and is not as difficult as compared to IETLS.

4) I did IELTS one and did not do well and cleared PTE in 1 go with good scores.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are all doing great.
> I need a suggestion from you guys. I am planning to appear in PTE probably next month. I just have started the preparation. Due to difficulty in finding time and a little laziness as well, I thought to approach a tutor regarding the preparation.
> ...


at the core, there is no difference in PTE & IELTS, both are used to test a person's English skills, however, the testing methodology is different in them, IELTS is pen and paper-based, PTE is Computer-based,

many persons are familiar with laptop/desktop and find PTE friendly, that may be one of the reasons, 

I have taken both the tests, In PTE scores are interlinked which is not the case in IELTS
eg. In PTE, if you answer a question correctly in speaking section, then it could add points to speaking as well as reading/listening score, that is how it works, this may be the other reason why people find PTE to be better

good luck


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are all doing great.
> I need a suggestion from you guys. I am planning to appear in PTE probably next month. I just have started the preparation. Due to difficulty in finding time and a little laziness as well, I thought to approach a tutor regarding the preparation.
> ...




The tutors are misguiding you. One can easily get 79+ (8 each equivalent) in PTE with preparation. I appeared in IELTS once and was able to score 6 in writing, however, I scored 65+ (7 each equivalent) in PTE writing just by memorizing an essay template that I found on Youtube. Focus on Speaking part the most as its scores contribute to other sections as well. You can attempt the mock test from ptepractice.com for 35 USD. Through this you will know which section you need to improve. For preparation watch the videos of "E2 Language" from Youtube. They have excellent methods and webinars for almost all the questions. I am also following their strategies and found them useful.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Its all about getting familiar with the pattern of the exam and following certain strategies. There are both + and - of PTE and IELTS.
> PTE being totally computer based in unbiased marking. However, its duration in front of computer for each section is much longer.
> ...


Since I am an IT guy so I will be much comfortable with computer based test.Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

siva26 said:


> 1) Don't bother attempting IELTS and wasting your money. Is that tutor sponsoring your IELTS cost??
> 
> 2) You can study PTE on your own. I've never really heard anyone having tutors for PTE. Notes are easily available online. You can also sign up with E2Language and purchase a package for training.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your feedback. No tutor is not sponsoring IELTs cost. His fees is same for both IELTS and PTE. He was just giving me suggestion. 

Maybe those who are not familiar with computer based test are getting difficulty in PTE.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Since I am an IT guy so I will be much comfortable with computer based test.Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


Its not about being familiar with computer. Its more about getting familiar with exam pattern and practice. There are mock tests available as well.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> at the core, there is no difference in PTE & IELTS, both are used to test a person's English skills, however, the testing methodology is different in them, IELTS is pen and paper-based, PTE is Computer-based,
> 
> many persons are familiar with laptop/desktop and find PTE friendly, that may be one of the reasons,
> 
> ...



Yeah I have read about PTE that one module is interlinked with another.
Thank you Sultan


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> The tutors are misguiding you. One can easily get 79+ (8 each equivalent) in PTE with preparation. I appeared in IELTS once and was able to score 6 in writing, however, I scored 65+ (7 each equivalent) in PTE writing just by memorizing an essay template that I found on Youtube. Focus on Speaking part the most as its scores contribute to other sections as well. You can attempt the mock test from ptepractice.com for 35 USD. Through this you will know which section you need to improve. For preparation watch the videos of "E2 Language" from Youtube. They have excellent methods and webinars for almost all the questions. I am also following their strategies and found them useful.


Thank you farrukh. 
Can you send me the links which might help in preparing.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you farrukh.
> Can you send me the links which might help in preparing.


E2 Language Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel?id=UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg


Mock Test: https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Where you flying for PTE? Since it’s not available in Pakistan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Its not about being familiar with computer. Its more about getting familiar with exam pattern and practice. There are mock tests available as well.


Yeah I got it. its true that practice makes you perfect but the question is which would help me in getting my target score or higher in a short time and with the same effort.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Where you flying for PTE? Since it’s not available in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



UAE. 
Since I have some friends at UAE so I would not have to worry about accommodation. 
Do you have any recommendation ?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> UAE.
> 
> Since I have some friends at UAE so I would not have to worry about accommodation.
> 
> Do you have any recommendation ?




That’s great. No other suggestions. That’s only option we are left with. All the best. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Yeah I got it. its true that practice makes you perfect but the question is which would help me in getting my target score or higher in a short time and with the same effort.


People have got 79+ with even a 8-10 days serious preparation. In the end it all depends from person to person


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

Hope you all are doing well. 
Guys, I am planning to appear in PTE exam exactly after a month (November last week) probably at JnS testing center. If you have any suggestion or experience to share with me regarding the exam/testing center, please share. 

Please don't hesitate to share helping material/tips/template of any sort (speaking/writing/reading/listening) which would help me achieving my target score (at least 65).

Note: From scan 1 to 10, I probably would rate myself at level 5 in terms of English proficiency. The reason why I am telling you this? so that you might have an idea about my proficiency and would advice/help me accordingly. Thanks


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> Guys, I am planning to appear in PTE exam exactly after a month (November last week) probably at JnS testing center. If you have any suggestion or experience to share with me regarding the exam/testing center, please share.
> ...



Try to attempt the test at TEPTH, Silicon Oasis instead at JNS because it is less crowded as compared to JNS. I gave the test at JNS and my experience wasn't good with it. Regarding the tips & materials watch videos of "E2 Language" on Youtube. Those are enough to get a good score. I'm also following the same and have improved a lot. Lastly, do attempt a mock test before going to Dubai as you will able to evaluate yourself whether you have improved from level 5 or not.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Try to attempt the test at TEPTH, Silicon Oasis instead at JNS because it is less crowded as compared to JNS. I gave the test at JNS and my experience wasn't good with it. Regarding the tips & materials watch videos of "E2 Language" on Youtube. Those are enough to get a good score. I'm also following the same and have improved a lot. Lastly, do attempt a mock test before going to Dubai as you will able to evaluate yourself whether you have improved from level 5 or not.


is it "The Exam Preparation & Testing House" ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> Guys, I am planning to appear in PTE exam exactly after a month (November last week) probably at JnS testing center. If you have any suggestion or experience to share with me regarding the exam/testing center, please share.
> ...


Book TEPTH at Silicon Oasis, Dubai. Dont go for JNS. I have just attempted at JNS and their systems were lagging. I have even reported this to Pearson but no reply yet. Further it's a very small center as compared to TEPTH. Book an exam with TEPTH on weekdays, you would probably get only 1 or 2 more people but the great thing is TEPTH center is a big one. They have a seating arrangement of around 20+ people where as at JNS it's a small room having a capacity of only around 6 people. When I had an attempt on TEPTH their was only 1 more candidate and we both were seated at the extreme ends so it was all peace like you alone are attempting and systems at TEPTH are very good as compared to JNS. Best of luck!


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> is it "The Exam Preparation & Testing House" ?


Yes


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Guys, 

I just have attempted online practice test and received the following score


Communicative Skills

Listening - 66
Reading - 55
Speaking - 65
Writing - 62

Enabling Skills

Grammar	- 47
Oral Fluency - 68
Pronunciation - 50
Spelling - 81
Vocabulary - 60
Written Discourse - 47

Please tell me what are my chances of achieving at least 7 each, keeping in mind that I am going to appear in actual pte exam a week later. 

and please share with me some tips or any sort of help to achieve better score and how can i improve my weak areas. Thanks


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just have attempted online practice test and received the following score
> 
> ...



Looking at you scores you will need to improve in Reading. Follow E2 Language strategies for reading. Moreover, try to improve Oral Fluency and Pronunciation. Speak without any hesitations and don't try to correct yourself as speaking module has contribution in reading and listening. Again follow E2 Language tips for Read Aloud, Describe Image & Re-tell lecture.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Looking at you scores you will need to improve in Reading. Follow E2 Language strategies for reading. Moreover, try to improve Oral Fluency and Pronunciation. Speak without any hesitations and don't try to correct yourself as speaking module has contribution in reading and listening. Again follow E2 Language tips for Read Aloud, Describe Image & Re-tell lecture.


Writing - YouTube for E2 language webinar on writing tricks. Also, you seem to be making lot of spelling mistakes. Develop a vocabulary by practicing keywords
Reading - You need to pronounce a bit better


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Writing - YouTube for E2 language webinar on writing tricks. Also, you seem to be making lot of spelling mistakes. Develop a vocabulary by practicing keywords
> Reading - You need to pronounce a bit better


You mistakenly tagged me . By the way thanks for tips.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

What's the difficulty level of the real exam ?
i was reading somewhere it is a bit easier than the pte practiced mock test ? is that true ?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Looking at you scores you will need to improve in Reading. Follow E2 Language strategies for reading. Moreover, try to improve Oral Fluency and Pronunciation. Speak without any hesitations and don't try to correct yourself as speaking module has contribution in reading and listening. Again follow E2 Language tips for Read Aloud, Describe Image & Re-tell lecture.



Thank you for your suggestions. 

Farrukh, can you please share your experience why did you get low score in PTE ?
as I can see, you did good in IELTs.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just have attempted online practice test and received the following score
> 
> ...


what problems you faced in reading section ?? 

are you loosing time in MCMA ???


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> what problems you faced in reading section ??
> 
> are you loosing time in MCMA ???



Yeah, mostly MCMA and sometimes Re-Order but it depends upon the topic. If i really know nothing about this topic so it will effect my score.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> 
> Farrukh, can you please share your experience why did you get low score in PTE ?
> as I can see, you did good in IELTs.


I wasn't prepared and due to lack of time I didn't even practice. When I saw describe image section I got confused and the other candidates were speaking loudly that distracted me in speaking section as well. In nutshell, I thought that PTE is easy and it is just like IELTS.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> What's the difficulty level of the real exam ?
> i was reading somewhere it is a bit easier than the pte practiced mock test ? is that true ?


There is nothing like difficult or easy when you are prepared fully.
People who dont practice their weak areas will tag even simple topics as tough


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Yeah, mostly MCMA and sometimes Re-Order but it depends upon the topic. If i really know nothing about this topic so it will effect my score.


MCMA - i thought i have good vocabulary, but the options in MCMA were a blast to me, however i solved them by choosing the option which suited in meaning and grammar, 

re-order paragraph - solved it like jigsaw puzzle, chose any line at random.. understood its meaning, then found the next possible line or the previous possible line


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Do we have PTE academic test center in Pakistan? Need to know it urgently

Regards


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Do we have PTE academic test center in Pakistan? Need to know it urgently
> 
> Regards


No.


----------

